# Lateral Transfer to New Zealand Army



## Makanka (Jan 16, 2016)

I am a Regimental Sergeant Major and looking to commission to Captain before applying to transfer to the NZ Army. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Makanka said:


> I am a Regimental Sergeant Major and looking to commission to Captain before applying to transfer to the NZ Army. Any advice would be appreciated.


Probably need to look here :-
Overseas Applicants | Defence Careers

I don't think you can transfer from the UK Army to the NZ Army. I think you'd have to resign from the UK service and then join the NZ service ? You may also have to drop a rank along with the drop in pay before working yourself back up to the rank you had in the Uk after a certain period of training and time served etc ? but check all that out. Don't take it as concrete 

You will need an offer of service from the NZ Army in order to apply for the residency visa that is a mandatory minimum visa requirement for any of the forces. This will allow you to live, study and work here permanently.


----------

